# Stars



## Tanya1983 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've lurked on this forum for a while now, enjoying all the pictures and enthusiasm people share about betas. Decided it was time to join.

Stars, was an amazing beta with an awesome personality. Out of all the betas I've had over the years, I've never had one become so excited when I approached his tank. I enjoyed it when we would stare at each other. He would be still, gazing at me while I looked at him.
The other night, after getting home from work, I was making my rounds and feeding all the fish. My heart sank when I found Stars floating upright in his tank. He was just shy of three years old. Not sure of the cause of death and that is so frustrating with fish some times. You try to do everything right, but some times it's just their time and you're never quite sure if it's something you did/didn't do or if it just happened.
Sigh. I will really miss this guy. Barnaby, my other beta, seems to miss flaring up at his neighbor.









When I first brought Stars home, the tips of his fins were white. After a few months, the white faded.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

he was beautiful. SIP, Stars.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

